# 5 Soldiers Killed in Attack



## HKphooey (May 21, 2010)

Col. John M. McHugh, 46, of New Jersey, assigned to the U.S. Army Battle Command Training Program, Fort Leavenworth, Kan.

Lt. Col. Paul R. Bartz, 43, of Waterloo, Wis., assigned to Headquarters, 10th Mountain Division (Light Infantry), Fort Drum, N.Y.; 

Lt. Col. Thomas P. Belkofer, 44, of Perrysburg, Ohio, assigned to Headquarters, 10th Mountain Division (Light Infantry), Fort Drum, N.Y.;

Staff Sgt. Richard J. Tieman, 28, of Waynesboro, Pa., assigned to Special Troops Battalion, V Corps, Heidelberg, Germany; and

Spc. Joshua A. Tomlinson, 24, of Dubberly, La., assigned to Special Troops Battalion, V Corps, Heidelberg, Germany.


----------



## seasoned (May 21, 2010)

RIP :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2010)

I am sorry for their deaths and pray that not many more families will have to endure such losses.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

